
Germany Considers Google Analytics Ban - aj
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/11/27/germany-considers-google-analytics-ban/
======
jacquesm
Good luck with that. It wouldn't be the first time that a court spent a lot of
time on a lawsuit where the outcome was absolutely clear beforehand.

Analytics will not be banned because it will lead to a mass exodus of hosting
from Germany. And they need all the FTEs they can get so.

Nice to see someone take a look at googles' privacy issues though.

Next stop the massive copyright violations ?

The Swiss have for the moment halted streetview.

